# SQWIBS Appetizers



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2014)

I always see folks asking about appetizers so I figured I would start an appetizer thread that I can link back to instead of bog down someones thread.

I will keep this updated and the title will be a link back to the original posting if I can find it, If not, I will post the the recipe untill I find the post.

[h1]*Buffalo Chicken* *ABT's*[/h1]








1 Package (8 ounce) Cream Cheese
1/2 cup blue cheese salad dressing
Bleu Cheese
½  cup Frank's[emoji]174[/emoji] RedHot[emoji]174[/emoji] Original Cayenne Pepper Sauce
1 Chicken breast cooked and shredded *or* 2 (9.75 ounce) cans Swanson[emoji]174[/emoji] Premium Chunk Chicken Breast in Water, drained
Jalapenos
Bacon

SQWIBS Cannoli ABT's
August 1, 2012








OK, this is one of those think outside the box recipes, when I was hammering out the details on my Luau Pork Shots, I played around with the idea of a Cannoli Abt. So far to date I have not really liked any ABT's I have made that contained cream cheese, I prefer meats.
I figured I would give this recipe a shot anyway.



Ingredients.


Cream Cheese

Ricotta cheese

Confectioners Sugar

Raisins

Chocolate Morsels

Jalapeno Peppers

Bacon

Toothpicks
I know by the list of ingredients you're probably getting ready to move along, but continue reading it's worth it.









I started with a basic filling of equal parts Confectioners Sugar, cream cheese and ricotta cheese.







Folded in the three, it helps to soften the cream cheese a bit.

 


Then the filling was cut into three parts.
50% plain
25% raisins
25% Chocolate morsels






























Everything was mixed and placed in the refrigerator.















Jalapenos were sliced and the seeds were removed as well as much of the vein as possible, I was trying to minimize the heat as much as possible.








Jalapenos were filled with the three different fillings. I will usually try several variations of a recipe to see what the results are, sometimes the outcome is favorable, sometimes not and sometimes an off shoot recipe will come of it.
I strongly suggest tweaking, modifying and thinking outside the box when working on a recipe.














 


Wrapped in Bacon and ready for the smoker. I try not to use toothpicks when making ABT's the bacon will stick to itself just fine.








ABT's are place on a pan, slit side up and placed in the smoker.















After an hour, the ABT's are transferred to the cooking grate








After 3 hours on the smoker, they are removed and allowed to cool.






Results are in.
I only got to make a few of the chocolate Cannoli ABT'S , Stephen and I liked the mix so much we ate most of it.


Out of the three, the raisin Cannoli Abt's were the best, the raisins added texture as well as a bit of flavor.
The plain ABT's were really good and better cold.
The chocolate ABT's were OK
All three had a great little mouth warming effect, not a burn followed by the sweetness, your mouth stayed warm from the casein but it wasn't hot.​

Serving Suggestion: Refrigerate till firm, remove and halve, flatten the bottom by trimming and serve room temperature.The best part of trimming these up is there's a lot of pickings for the chef!
I suggest serving these at room temperature as well, they are also good cold
I would not serve these hot.

Time for a picture overload.































[h3]SQWIB'S ABT's[/h3]








 ​



Ingredients

 
16 oz. Jimmy Dean sausage (HOT) partial cooked and seasoned
¼ cup of Favorite Rub
½ cup Shredded Pepper Jack Cheese
½ cup Shredded Cheddar Cheese
Bacon
 ​ ​
Preparation
 
Prepare the peppers CLICK HERE
In a large cast iron skillet partially cook the sausage, drain well Let the sausage cool a bit and add the shredded cheese, followed by the rest of the ingredients, mix thoroughly
While mixture is still warm Stuff peppers with a spoon squeezing out excess air and moisture.
Wrap peppers in bacon, secure with a toothpick if needed*.*
Smoke around 225° for 3 hours or until bacon is crisp
 


[h1]Smoked Bourbon Bacon Chicken Bites[/h1]
_*June 26th, 2011*_








 

Buffalo Chicken Lollipops







Chicken Bites *"Pineapple chicken bites", "Roaches", and "Spongebobs*







Chickeroni Bites

*


*​
[h3]Garlic Bomb[/h3]







  
  
  
Cubano Balls
  







[h3]  [/h3][h3]  [/h3][h3]  [/h3][h3]  [/h3]
[h3]Dino (Die-no) Eggs[/h3]













[h3]Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans (original thread here)[/h3]













Picture+25+2010+06+640.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 11, 2014






[h3]Four Cheese Cubano Pinwheels[/h3]
_June 27th, 2014_
 ​*




*

[h3]Fried Mac N' Cheese[/h3]
_*July 5, 2014*_​ ​






Italian Sausage Bites
 ​





_Bacon Wrapped Sausage stuffed with tomato paste and topped with Mozzarella cheese._​
[h1]SQWIBS Macaroni and Cheese[/h1]







Meat Lovers two Bite Muffins
 ​






_aka... meatball on steroids!_

Moink Balls / Armadillo Eggs
*




*​
[h3]SQWIBS Luau Pork Shots[/h3]
_August 1, 2012_​












SQWIB Balls with Rib meat







So I start pulling stuff from the fridge and the wife unit looks at me like I'm nuts, she can only imagine what the hell I'm making now. You think I would be out cutting the lawn or cleaning up, no not me, I decide to make even more of a mess. She was happy to see me put my dehydrator away and figured the storm had passed, boy was she wrong.
 

I bring up the deep fryer from the supply room and she looks at me and says, "can you please do that outside" (in that naggy wife voice), I pout and say, "whatever" in a childlike manner. But it's OK for her to deep fry 5 pounds of breaded chicken in the kitchen, why am I banished outside?
 

I grab my camera and she realizes it's time to vacate the kitchen, a new creation is about to be born. No recipe, no notes, I'm just pulling stuff from my head... oh boy!

OK, I know this sounds odd, but I had a lot of leftover ribs from this weekend, so I decide to try something different, lets begin.

 


Rib meat is removed from the bones and chopped.






 








Rib meat, pineapples and some crushed red pepper are processed.







 








 


Brown sugar and barbecue sauce are added.








Saltine crackers are added as a binder.









Everything is mixed then I coat the balls, mix the batter and warm up the deep fryer.







 







Some of the Zatarain's is laid out on a plate, the meat is formed into meatballs and rolled onto the batter mix.






 








Every time I look at this picture it reminds me of the Beryllium Sphere in Galaxy Quest.







 






 






 








For the beer batter I like to use a stale flat beer, but I just poured a draft and stirred it up a bit, results would probably be better with a Pilsner as opposed to a Lager, dare I say it, yes I will, Coors light works great.






 

Batter is mixed.








Deep fryer is hot







 

Balls are slowly placed into the deep fryer with tongs.







I tried using the basket but they were sticking, so I started dropping them in slowly with tongs, plus I think the batter was a bit too thick.














OK time to make a glaze


Cherries and Pineapples are added to the processor, I originally wanted to use peach, but I had none. I will use peach when I do my SQWIB Balls with chicken.








Pure' is placed on the heat









Coconut Rum is added








Brown Sugar is added









That is cooked down then some more brown sugar is added.







 

Once the sauce is thickened, it is served as a dip or on top, if these will be eaten right away, you can glaze the top, if they will sit a bit, I would serve as a dip.






 






 






 






 






 







 

How were they? Well I just had a few in the middle of writing this article and I would say they were, "just OK".
The glaze was awesome with the batter but the rib meat was lacking a bit, I am not sure if it was a flavor thing or a texture thing. Maybe if the meat was chopped more it would have fared much better? who knows. Also the batter should have been slightly thinner,
I will try these again but using a pulled pork instead of rib meat.

Texas Tommy Teasers







Turkey, Salami, Bacon and cheese Stromboli






[h3]  [/h3]_*July 5, 2014*_​
Smoked London Broil Philly Cheesesteak Eggrolls
 








London Broil marinated in Soy and Worcestershire and coated in Montreal Steak seasoning. Smoked on GOSM with Cherry wood @ 260° till an internal of 132°















Removed to rest and sampled the meat, I sort of felt bad because the meat was so good I hated to shave it for cheesesteaks, but I was on a mission. The wife was surprised when I told her how it was cooked....







 
After an hour rest, the LB is shaved, I saved a small piece for my son because he raved over it, I figured I could spare a bit.









Frying the LB, yes I know... I hate to do this to a red piece of meat.







 

Fried onions, half were plain and half were with Fried Onion.









Mozzarella and American cheeses is added and mixed well, the Mozzarella gives it a bit more body, while the American makes it creamier and helps retain a moist feel.









Wontons wrapped and then they are deep fried.








Plated, center






[h1]July 5th, 2014[/h1]
"Buffalo Chicken Pinwheels"



















July 5th, 2014

"Bacon Wrapped Chicken with Honey Glaze"
*




*
 ​




​
 
Pig Candy
Rib trimmings with barbecue sauce, apple juice, brown sugar, Pork Rub
 ​




​ ​ ​ ​
SQWIBS Island Kielbasa







Sausage Pepper and Onions






 ​ ​ ​

Blooming Onion


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2014)

WOW.

Thanks for the great post.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey SQWIB,  thanks.....  that will make life easier......     Dave


----------



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Hey SQWIB, thanks..... that will make life easier...... Dave


Dave, I am hoping it does.

There's only so much room in a signature for links, so I decided to do this because when someone asks about appetizers and I start throwing too many pics around (as you all know I do




), I feel like I'm monopolizing a thread.

It also feels very redundant.

Hopefully it pops up on the forums Search and will benefit the folks using the search function.

I'm actually thinking about making some type of "home page" thread and linking all my How To's to it, Bear did this with his "Bears Step By Step Index" and that is awesome.

Then I can just link that page in my signature and toss Bears in there as well, Time to clean House if you know what I mean.

Plus I can keep adding and tweaking


----------



## timberjet (Dec 11, 2014)

Monopolize away man. This is an astounding post! Simply magnificent! Thank you for all the time and effort you put in on this. Ok now I am starving.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 11, 2014)

Great appetizers. Thank you for putting the time in to document them.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 27, 2014)

Lots of great ideas and oh so little time to make them. Nice post, thanks !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2014)

Missed this thread somehow, nice post! Points for all the organization!


----------



## deuce (Dec 30, 2014)

Excellent! Great Pics! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## dannylang (Jan 30, 2015)

great appetizers sqwib been looking for some quality appetizers


----------

